# Recommended tabletop spray booth



## logwolf (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi everyone
I'm wondering if anyone has experience with small or tabletop vented spray booths.
I have a friend who makes beautiful gourds. Part of his finishing is spraying with Spar Urathane.
Iit appears that the fumes are working their way up into the house from the basement. At 82 years old, he and his wife are noticing the fumes now, more then usual.
He asked me what he could do to remove those fumes. I suggested a tabletop spray booth. But this one I'm looking at may not fit the bill for removing those kind of fumes safely. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hobby-Airbrush-Spray-Booth-Exhaust-Filter-Extractor-Set-with-LED-Light-for-Model/381869924340?hash=item58e9389ff4:g:fTwAAOSw2xRYRS0-:rk:1f:1&frcectupt=trueS,

We're talking about making a simple booth, with the proper fan. 
For those of you with any experience of using smaller booths, would a 100 cfm fan be strong enough to vent these fumes outside. Finishing it outside is not an option.
Any feedback would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Very hard to make a fixed fan size recommendation without more information. 
Comments FWIW:

1) It is really hard to have zero solvent release from a spray operation. You have to ventilate not only the spray booth, but also the paint mix and storage areas. You also have to design the vent stack so that the fumes are ejected fully from building and can not re-enter via HVAC fresh air ducts or open windows.

2) There are minimum standards for commercial spray booths based on NFPA codes. Typical numbers:
- Air Velocity a cross the open face of the booth or during spraying operations is at least 100 feet per minute. 
- Minimum ventilation of the booth is six air changes per hour.
Many of commercial spray equipment suppliers have reference materials on their sites. (example) 
If you want zero odor (less than 2-3 ppm concentration), you need to exceed this minimum requirements, sometimes by a large factor depending on solvent used.

Not an expert, just offering some information. Have spec'd and installed maybe a hundred commercial rooms designed for safe solvent extraction in mfg operations. Everything from small 4×6x8 closet with table top spray booth, to a 25×50x12 building in a building for large dip coating/curing equipment. Small ones are toughest for odor controls, as you have less surrounding space to draw clean air flow and keep fumes/odor in control.

Best Luck.

PS - really nice detail on that gourd.


----------

